# What are your pet peeves?



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine is reading the kindle boards threads and seeing the Free Book Finds threads and thinking oh goody, just to open the thread and see that someone has posted a Thank you note.

I realize the moderators clean up the threads and ask everyone not to post comments there.

So my pet peeve is how hard is it to follow directions??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, dear. Good luck with this one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This should be merged with the previous thread on this subject.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

It's not a peeve, exactly, but more of a curious annoyance. Why do people sign every post they make? I can understand wanting to if you sign something different than your ID name, but if it's the same ... why? We/I know you (generally speaking) made the post because we/I see your name to the left. I'm not picking on anyone, or thinking of anyone specifically, it's happened in almost every forum I've been on over the years, I just posted cuz of the thread title , and maybe someone would have an answer.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cat said:


> It's not a peeve, exactly, but more of a curious annoyance. Why do people sign every post they make? I can understand wanting to if you sign something different than your ID name, but if it's the same ... why? We/I know you (generally speaking) made the post because we/I see your name to the left. I'm not picking on anyone, or thinking of anyone specifically, it's happened in almost every forum I've been on over the years, I just posted cuz of the thread title , and maybe someone would have an answer.


People do it with emails too.  I think what happens is that they see the option to enter a signature line or a tag line, and write their name in it, and simply don't think about the fact that people are going to see it 500 times. So someone will have a funny tag line at the end of every email, and if you correspond with them regularly it stops being funny by about the fifth email. 
It doesn't bother me though unless it's something inflammatory... and then it bothers me the_ first_ time, too.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Heyyyyy, my dog Muttley there is funny the first time AND the 500th 334th.  I never tire of seeing him at the bottom of my posts.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd imagine his shoulders are pretty sore by now, though.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

this isn't kb related, but I've discovered my pet peeve is when someone cleans my kitchen.  DH cleaned it a few weeks ago and I was putting things back where they belong thinking, "I've not changed where I've kept stuff in the 5 years we've lived here, how long does it take a person to learn where stuff goes?"


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> this isn't kb related, but I've discovered my pet peeve is when someone cleans my kitchen. DH cleaned it a few weeks ago and I was putting things back where they belong thinking, "I've not changed where I've kept stuff in the 5 years we've lived here, how long does it take a person to learn where stuff goes?"


My wife complains about me putting things in the wrong place in the kitchen, yet when she "borrows" a tool of mine she just leaves it on the workbench for me to put away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My wife complains about me putting things in the wrong place in the kitchen, yet when she "borrows" a tool of mine she just leaves it on the workbench for me to put away.


Now, see, to me, that makes perfect sense. If someone doesn't know where something of mine goes, I'd just as soon they leave it out for me to deal with than put it someplace that I may never find it again.  I mean, she may remember she got it from a drawer. . .but not exactly which one. . . .much better to leave it in plain sight than put it somewhere that _you_ would never think to look for it. . . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

For once, I'm gonna do the smart thing and shut up.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, see, to me, that makes perfect sense. If someone doesn't know where something of mine goes, I'd just as soon they leave it out for me to deal with than put it someplace that I may never find it again.  I mean, she may remember she got it from a drawer. . .but not exactly which one. . . .much better to leave it in plain sight than put it somewhere that _you_ would never think to look for it. . . . . .


While this is not a peeve of mine, this reminded me of when DH and I were on vacation and in a small public library. DH told me that some libraries prefer that the patrons do NOT reshelve books that have been used within the library, even if the book is put back in exactly the same spot. Some libraries collect the books that are left on the tables, record the usage of the book, and then reshelve the book. This helps the library know which books are useful and which should be slated to be sold to provide funds for different books.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine is seeing the word _lose_ constantly spelled _loose_ on the internet. It truly drives me crazy. Also, backwards N's on signs. Oh yeah, and when people think I'm anal retentive.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

When people say "between" and the number is greater than 2; when "their" and "there" and "to and "too" are not used correctly.  Can you tell I used to teach English?!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a lot of pet peeves about the misuse of grammar, but have gotten more tolerant as I get older; 

My biggest pet peeve on the Boards is when someone states a potential problem of an item that they have never even seen, and then others run with it, and you see it posted later as a real concern (more than once). One can see how rumors sprout legs so quickly.

Probably my very biggest pet peeve is how the written media often creates the news instead of reports it, or sensationalizes it, or uses qualifiers, such as "may"; e.g., "the Earth MAY get swallowed up by a black hole."  As long as they use that word, it gives them license to say almost anything.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

people who think people who can read can also spell and use propper grammer...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

People making jokes when I'm trying to be serious!!  I mean what kind of clown do they think I am?!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I have a lot of pet peeves about the misuse of grammar, but have gotten more tolerant as I get older;
> 
> My biggest pet peeve on the Boards is when someone states a potential problem of an item that they have never even seen, and then others run with it, and you see it posted later as a real concern (more than once). One can see how rumors sprout legs so quickly.
> 
> Probably my very biggest pet peeve is how the written media often creates the news instead of reports it, or sensationalizes it, or uses qualifiers, such as "may"; e.g., "the Earth MAY get swallowed up by a black hole." As long as they use that word, it gives them license to say almost anything.


Personally, I wish people would (kindly) correct my mistakes, with a short, easy to understand explanation, and perhaps a link.  I WANT to get better at things I never learned the first time, or things I've forgotten.

omg, omg, omg, oMG! There's a newscaster in my area who says, "Get this, a blah blah blah..." Really? "Get this"? From someone who's supposed to be unbiased in their reporting? Argh!


----------



## CareBear5 (Jul 26, 2009)

Slow drivers in the fast lane!  Actually, lots of driving items.  LOL.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We have separate grammar pet peeves thread.

This week while temping I mentioned a few pet peeves.  One was how long it took to save a doc because it was on the SF server (and we are in NYC). All the docs I worked on and created were SF.  Where I used to work, we checked out docs that were on servers outside of NYC.  This was so bad, that each time I saved, I'd see the box come up with two file folders and documents transferring from one to another.  All this each time I saved my work.

I mentioned this as a pet peeve, and the coordinator (in jest, of course) said that pet peeves will get us no where in the firm.  How true.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> We have separate grammar pet peeves thread.


I hate that thread. A bunch of "ladies who lunch" giggling and twittering at mistakes other people make that grate on their haughty nerves. Blech, no thanks. Been there, made my feelings known, no need to revisit a thread that makes fun of people who dare post with less "intelligence" (or maybe education is the word I'm looking for, I'm not sure, but I think my point is clear even if the word is wrong.) 
I've put myself out there, I've said "Please correct my grammar", but no, no one does, they'd just rather run to that thread and laugh at people who garble the English language on occasion.
There's laughing in good fun, and then there's that thread. There's a difference, but the people who post on that thread think it's in good fun and everyone's in on the "joke". In reality, it's a bunch of snobs holing up in that thread to laugh.
Outside of that thread, they're nice people. Outside of that thread I enjoy most of their posts. Inside that thread, they make fun of something that actually stops some people from posting for fear of Being Made Fun Of. Clearly they're there just to smirk and giggle, otherwise they'd have taken me up on my plea to correct me so I can learn (that I made several times).

Was that post directed at me? Probably not.
Will the people who post in that thread get a bit defensive and claim no harm meant? Probably.
Are there some who really do post in good fun? Certainly, but not enough that the tone of the thread isn't one of haughty people who barely tolerate the bad grammar and spelling of others.
Will it sink in to any of them that there are people out there whose feeling get hurt by their grammar snark? It didn't last time, why would it this time? *shrug*
Will I keep posting even though my grammar and spelling aren't perfect? Definitely.
Is this post gonna be a thread killer? Probably.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cat said:


> I hate that thread.


I like that thread. I think that it (mainly) points out silly mistakes in news articles, road signs and so forth. I've never noticed any post that was aimed at anyone on Kindleboards. If there is such a post it should be reported to the moderators.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Jeff. . .well, not that I like the thread -- I really don't have feelings either way:  it's just a thread. . . . it's just people's opinions.  Haven't looked at it in a looonngg while, but I don't recall anything aimed at folks posting here, either.

And, I must admit, I find it mildly irksome to see signage or wordage that is meant to be public and promote a business or whatever. . . .that has screwy grammar.  Sometimes it seems to be meant that way -- and there are a number of folks who find that funny and it's no big deal.  It is more of a 'head shaking' moment though, when it's pretty clear that they're meaning to be serious and just haven't got a clue what word or punctuation or whatever they may be using.

All that said. . . .I forgive almost anything but bad language and personal attacks here. . . . . and you don't see many of those since we don't allow them!  I look at it as: folks posting here are having a conversation, not putting something out for formal review.  Hence, the occasional oops is no big deal. . . . heck, I know a lot of times my fingers type faster than my mind works. . . . . .


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> Mine is seeing the word _lose_ constantly spelled _loose_ on the internet. It truly drives me crazy. Also, backwards N's on signs. Oh yeah, and when people think I'm anal retentive.


Yikes! I honestly apologize because I started this grammar discussion with my post. I absolutely didn't mean to offend anyone. If you'll notice though, I said "on the internet", certainly not talking about KB, and you'll also notice I totally made fun of myself at the end, for being the kind of person who even notices that kind of stuff.

It has struck me though that by nature, pet peeves are something that someone else does that annoys you, so of course as soon as you mention a pet peeve, you're going to offend someone.

I think this was just meant to be a light-hearted, fun thread. I am truly sorry if I contributed to hurting anyone's feelings.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I usually find that as soon as I have made a comment about grammar or spelling I make a grammar or spelling mistake!! I have also learned that what was considered proper English and grammer when I attended high school changed a bit before I attended college 10 years later and has changed even more since then. I will also admit that when I first started typing this post I spelled grammar with an "e" and had to go back and change it!

Back OT - my all time strongest pet peeve were people who constantly bummed cigarettes and never bought their own! This pet peeve was a huge help for me when I quit smoking 25 years ago. Can't smoke what I don't buy!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the grammar pet peeves thread and don't take it as making fun of anyone on kindleboards.

What really bothers me about bad spelling and bad grammar (and I'm not perfect!) is that it is so prevalent on the internet and in email and texting, that it perpetuates the errors.  People see it and use it.  No wonder we see loose instead of lose all the time.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm sorry you guys don't have compassion for the people that really are afraid to post on forums because they don't know how to spell, or because they're self conscious about their grammar or punctuation (are those the same thing? oh, why did I ask, no one has answered my grammar questions before). I, too, like a giggle at the generic sign that says, "BIG SAIL! 50% or half off, whichever is bigger!" I don't get a giggle at the people who post on forums and say, "Oh wow, I ate to much!" Those are real people, who see other real people giggling and saying how they "can't staaand" when someone uses "to" instead of "too", or some other error. Even though you're not saying, "Sandybandypants* never knows the difference between ____(fill in the blank), and I just grit my teeth whenever I see that," do you (generally speaking -I'm not directing my reply at anyone, but more at you(all) who replied) think some people don't recognize themselves? Anyone posting can probably, like me, take it in stride, it's the people who are too intimidated, or self conscious that YOU AFFECT. 

So if being able to spell better, or use proper grammar when others can't, and snicker about it in a public thread makes you feel good -have at it. I'll just have a little hissy every once in awhile and hope a few of you wake up and have compassion for something that is VERY personal to some people people. 

C'mon, ladies and gents, you know I like to slip some cayenne into the tea every once in awhile. At least I don't do it as often as I did when I first started posting here. 




*Dear GOD don't let there be anyone named Sandybandypants!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I like the grammar pet peeves thread and don't take it as making fun of anyone on kindleboards.
> 
> What really bothers me about bad spelling and bad grammar (and I'm not perfect!) is that it is so prevalent on the internet and in email and texting, that it perpetuates the errors. People see it and use it. No wonder we see loose instead of lose all the time.


To be honest, lose and loose is one that irks me when I see it. I WOULDN"T (emphasis, not yelling  ) run to a public place and snicker or bemoan how gaaaahstly, dahling, it is.

Bad spelling and grammar are prevalent*, and it's sad. Mine isn't great and I've asked to be corrected (nicely) with some explanation so hopefully I could learn, but the same people who enjoy laughing can't be bothered when one of the people who does what they can't staaand WANTS to learn. Pfff.

*I misspelled this word a bunch of times, lol, until I realized you said it, too, so I looked at the way you spelled it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My pet peeve for the week is the person (or machine?) at the bread-baking company who sometimes -- but not always -- puts the twist-tie on the package backwards, so that when I first go to open it by untwisting (so I think) counter-clockwise, I end up tightening it even more. C'mon: everyone knows it's "righty tighty, lefty loosey" don't they?


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

My pet peeve is when fat people eat at a restaurant when I'm there. Makes me grit my teeth. Or, when a fat person says "excuse me" to get by, but they take up practically the whole aisle anyway. *giggle* *snicker* Ever see a fat person at the beach? Why? For the love of God, whyyyy do they even go? *twitter**snort*

Hey, let's start a thread and giggle about the things that annoy us that fat people do!





Get the point? 
Oh, I'm a fatty, as I said in my first post ever, so, no, I really don't feel the way I posted, but people do, believe me, and WHAT a pleasure it would be to come to a board where a "silly" "fun" thread like that was a gazillion pages long.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

NogDog said:


> "lefty loosey"


Hey! I'm a lefty, are you saying I have loose morals?!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cat said:


> I'm sorry you guys don't have compassion for the people that really are afraid to post on forums because they don't know how to spell, or because they're self conscious about their grammar or punctuation (are those the same thing? oh, why did I ask, no one has answered my grammar questions before). I, too, like a giggle at the generic sign that says, "BIG SAIL! 50% or half off, whichever is bigger!" I don't get a giggle at the people who post on forums and say, "Oh wow, I ate to much!" Those are real people, who see other real people giggling and saying how they "can't staaand" when someone uses "to" instead of "too", or some other error. Even though you're not saying, "Sandybandypants* never knows the difference between ____(fill in the blank), and I just grit my teeth whenever I see that," do you (generally speaking -I'm not directing my reply at anyone, but more at you(all) who replied) think some people don't recognize themselves? Anyone posting can probably, like me, take it in stride, it's the people who are too intimidated, or self conscious that YOU AFFECT.
> 
> So if being able to spell better, or use proper grammar when others can't, and snicker about it in a public thread makes you feel good -have at it. I'll just have a little hissy every once in awhile and hope a few of you wake up and have compassion for something that is VERY personal to some people people.


I think you are making some false accusations here. For one thing, YOU know how to spell and write. For another, I've never made fun or felt smug because some people can't spell, and I'm not a "lady who lunches."

I will say, however, that I paid attention in grade school where I learned how to spell and use grammar. The teachers corrected us when we used poor grammar in speech or spelled incorrectly in our writing. Also, the more we read books, the more we see correct spelling and expand our knowledge of words, spelling and correct grammar.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have way too many to list them:  The first which comes to mind is
PUBLIC SPITTING!!  It is disgusting; especially if it's a lugger.  Eeeww.  Worse even, when it's on a sidewalk or entryway into a store.  Uggghh.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know if I would call this a pet peeve, but there are so many smokers outside in NYC now, that when you take a walk through midtown, it's very hard to avoid the smoke.  I really hate that.  But it is a good thing that we no longer have to put up with smoking in offices.  I used to have to work around that.

Oh, and men taking a piss in public.  Ugh!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I think you are making some false accusations here. For one thing, YOU know how to spell and write. For another, I've never made fun or felt smug because some people can't spell, and I'm not a "lady who lunches."
> 
> I will say, however, that I paid attention in grade school where I learned how to spell and use grammar. The teachers corrected us when we used poor grammar in speech or spelled incorrectly in our writing. Also, the more we read books, the more we see correct spelling and expand our knowledge of words, spelling and correct grammar.


I do a decent job of spelling and my grammar isn't atrocious, but I make mistakes. I make more mistakes with commas, apostrophes, colons, and semi colons, etc. I don't feel that thread is directing any of it's smirks towards me personally, but I can certainly understand, have compassion for, and put myself in the place of people who DO feel embarrassed and selfconcious. I don't have to be a starving child to know they feel hunger and misery worse than I'll ever feel. I don't have to be experiencing it to the degree that self conscious posters do to feel compassion and understand they're real people affected by other real people who snicker at the mistakes they make.

I have no idea why you even added your second paragraph. So what. Good for you. I guess you're telling me that gives you a pass to snicker about other people who, for whatever reason, didn't pick up on the grammar lessons?

I clearly stated that not everyone who posted on that thread posted like that. Maybe you do, maybe you don't, I don't know because I wasn't singling anybody out. Yet you felt attacked by me ...maybe you could look at your motivations for posting there, perhaps you're feeling a little bit of doubt. I dunno. But if you felt I was speaking about you, there may be something inside yourself that's making you feel that way. I really don't know, but it seems plausible.

Seriously? You're upset that I said the thread was full of ladies who lunch, but you don't understand that laughing about people about the way they "speak" on messageboards is hurtful?? Really??


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Do pet peeves have to be things that people do? Because I hate when things ruffle my face. I keep telling my boyfriend that it's very important to put the tags of the pillows on the inside of the pillowcase so the tags don't poke out and ruffle my face in the middle of the night, but he thinks it's funny, so I eventually tore off all the tags on the pillows. Tags are just annoying in general, but especially on pillows.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

chelzaya said:


> ...so I eventually tore off all the tags on the pillows.


Yikes. Don't those tags say something like "Do not remove under penalty of law"?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Yikes. Don't those tags say something like "Do not remove under penalty of law"?


Uh oh, if they do, I hope no pillow inspectors come to visit. I tore them all off in the middle of the night, so I did not take the time to read them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just make sure the pillow tags are on the inside of the pillowcase.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

From a pillow still with its tag:


> UNDER PENALTY OF LAW
> THIS TAG NOT TO BE REMOVED
> EXCEPT BY THE CONSUMER


followed by a bunch of other legalese identifying the various regulations concerning contents and flammability. Once the pillow has been purchased, the tag may be removed. However I suspect that a pillow with a removed tag could not be returned to the store for a refund. 

I think the last line was added when I was a teenager, possibly due to all of the jokes I remember at that time about mattress and pillow inspectors. 

EDIT: I don't usually remove tags as the scratchy remnants bother me. One of my pet peeves. (Or is it one of the minor irritations of life?)


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

See? This forum really is full of "Ladies Who Lunch"  And I mean that in a nice way in this case (imo, LWL aren't _all_ bad, i.e. snooty . Just as I'm not all bad, i.e. contrary). 
The example here is that LWL generally choose to politely ignore, and pretend a disruption doesn't exist rather than bother with it. It's one of the reasons this forum remains almost ruckus free, iffen ya aks moi.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My pet peeve is people who are habitually late - especially when I am the one waiting for them.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Since it is noon where I am, I am going to eat lunch soon. Cat, since your post was just after mine, I suppose that makes me a LWL.  (EDIT: Although I don't know if I qualify as a Lady as I am a geek, or compulsive nerd, with little fashion sense. I cannot say that my social skills are perfect either. )

I have learned quite a bit from the Grammar Pet Peeves thread. My impression last year was that you thought that thread had become educational and playful as well. Do your recent posts in this thread mean that you no longer think so or is the use of the term "pet peeve" one of your pet peeves?


Cat said:


> ...
> On another note, since I've begun reading this thread again, it's nice to see a turn towards teaching, learning, and playfulness instead of the teeth gnashing, and woe is me attitudes for having to read/put up with such _horrific_ grammar.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Capri pants. Just...no.

People who wear thing white pants and bright polka dotted underwear.

Pants slung halfway down someone's asterisk.

People who use the handicapped stall in the restroom when they have no legitimate need to.

Tailgaters.

People who shout into their cell phones in public places.

People who shout into their cell phones in public places, using crude language, and in the middle of a dramatic diatribe their phone rings. Dude, if you're going to be a douche, turn your phone OFF before engaging in your pretentious asteriskness.

Asking me the same question right after I answered it. Pay attention the first time. Or get a danged hearing aid. Spouse Thingy.

Apparently, I have many....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I like your list, Miss Thumper, but you forgot to add

People who get in the "Under 10 Items" checkout lane with 5.2 million items in their baskets and every other one is either mismarked or lacking a barcode whereupon the cashier goes into catatonic shock, the cashier manager is on lunch break and/or the customer believes that the item is in the sales paper which is 140 pages long and the item bears not the least resemblance to the item in the picture on page 87, yet somehow if you hold it up to the light just right it does seem to appear somewhat similar or at least it's the same color.... *smeah*     and after waiting patiently for 10 minutes for the problem to be solved, the cashier takes her cigarette break under the pretense of going to find the item on aisle 38 for a price check and the person turns to me and says something like "I wish these people would hurry up!" with that tone that implies that I should be sympathetic with their plight even though my mouth is full as I am trying to wolf down a half gallon of BlueBell Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream that is melting all over the counter.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

People who walk their dogs so they don't have to clean up the mess in their own front yards. 

Just had one of those. I went out and asked him to ring the doorbell next time so I could clean up before my great-grandson stepped in it and the guy got angry and called me names. Go figure.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

People who come barreling out of the aisles at the grocery store. Isn't there some sort of grocery shopping etiquette or right of way rules?

And people who clearly have more the 10-20 items in a quick check (If it's one or two, no biggie...but when they clearly have half a cart full) I'm the type of person that actually stops and counts. And I'm sorry but 27 cans of soup do not count as 1 item..especially if they're all different and have to be rung up separately.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate it when people ask me a question and then want to argue about my answer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Brendan can get Bluebell ice cream. That's a BIG one...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

When someone slices the bread over the knife draw and all the crumbs go in the draw. Won't mention any names son!!

When someone is too lazy to put the new roll of toilet paper on the holder; so they just plop it on the tank...lazy.

When the first person UP in the house: Ignores the fact that the dog needs to go out...forcing me to get up; then when I do; Oh...I didn't know she needed to go out...duh. (Didn't you go when you got up?)

People who talk and text while in your company: You're out with me; I want your undivided attention. My sister does it all the time. We'll go for a bite and she spends half the time texting...I want to smack her...lol. I also despise loud cell phone use in public...it's just rude.

People who call early a.m. or late p.m. look at the clock ignorant fool (Last Sunday 7:30 a.m.)

People who just hang up without saying, "Sorry wrong number"

People who don't use their directionals when driving...so annoying

Cell phone use of any kind while driving

People who park in handicapped parking with no permit

Motorcycle drivers who don't wear a helmet and Motorcycle drivers who drive between lanes of traffic or weave in and out

The horrible language of today's youth...every other word. If they only knew how horrible it sounds. NO it is NOT cool.

Teens who wear their pants hanging with the crotch at the knees and their underwear sticking out all over the place

People who talk during a movie

People who let their kids run around in stores
*
Poor hygiene (A whole separate list from A-Z)*


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got a lot of pet peeves; too numerous to mention here.  So, all I will say is, dang, wish I would have thought of using the handle, "SandyBandyPants".  Say it out loud, it's funny!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

SJC put me in mind of a few more:

People who let their kids run around in stores (SJC ditto).
People who let their kids run around in restaurants (especially, expensive restuaruants).
People who make rude remarks about people using the handicapped restaurant whom they believe are not handicapped... d'oh! (Not all handicaps are visibly obvious, ladies and gentlemen.)
People who wear thongs and hip-huggers and then bend over in front of you at ballgames (very distracting!)
People who wear socks and sandals in public.
People who do not blow their noses when they should and then on the flip side, people who blow their noses in restaurants (especially expensive ones).
People who wear midriff blouses, tank tops, spaghetti string tops, tube tops and shorts just to show off their tattoos when their BMI's are 40-50 (meself not excepted).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cat said:


> My pet peeve is when fat people eat at a restaurant when I'm there. Makes me grit my teeth. Or, when a fat person says "excuse me" to get by, but they take up practically the whole aisle anyway. *giggle* *snicker* Ever see a fat person at the beach? Why? For the love of God, whyyyy do they even go? *twitter**snort*
> Hey, let's start a thread and giggle about the things that annoy us that fat people do!
> Get the point?
> Oh, I'm a fatty, as I said in my first post ever, so, no, I really don't feel the way I posted, but people do, believe me, and WHAT a pleasure it would be to come to a board where a "silly" "fun" thread like that was a gazillion pages long.


I really don't get this...   Anyone else offended? I don't know if this person thinks they are being funny or cute buuuuut.... it is not a post like anyone I have ever seen on here... someone please explain this to me... how can anyone think this is CUTE?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Cat said:


> C'mon, ladies and gents, you know I like to slip some cayenne into the tea every once in awhile. At least I don't do it as often as I did when I first started posting here.
> *Dear GOD don't let there be anyone named Sandybandypants!


Heeeyyyy!! I just read Miss Cat's posts here and I was quite impressed. I do, however, feel that she may have hurt my editor/fan/critic, Miss Sandy Bandypants' feelings. If only the Golden Rule were made of lead, we could all afford it to buy it.... er, own it... er, use it. And furthermore, I've been looking for the person that slipped cayenne intoo my tee! Great day in the morning! These posteses made my head spin. Where is Susan in VA when I need her?


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Since it is noon where I am, I am going to eat lunch soon. Cat, since your post was just after mine, I suppose that makes me a LWL.  (EDIT: Although I don't know if I qualify as a Lady as I am a geek, or compulsive nerd, with little fashion sense. I cannot say that my social skills are perfect either. )
> 
> I have learned quite a bit from the Grammar Pet Peeves thread. My impression last year was that you thought that thread had become educational and playful as well. Do your recent posts in this thread mean that you no longer think so or is the use of the term "pet peeve" one of your pet peeves?


Oh. Well, uh, cra-a-a-a-a-ap! It's a shame when a perfectly good rant goes down in flames BIG TIME like that. I had _completely_ forgotten that I'd changed my tune about the tone of the thread. I wonder why the whole mocking thing stuck in my head? I'll certainly try to get the bad image of the grammar thread out of my head.

I absolutely apologize for creating an unnecessary hissy-ruckus, and hope that anyone I may have offended will be able to forgive me for ranting and complaining about something that was proven to me already to be not as I'd thought. 

I really don't remember saying that, but your quote of me sounds exactly like me, so I gotts ta believe, yo. But how in the ever-lovin' world did you remember that? lol!

Yes, ladies (who lunch, or don't), I'm thoroughly embarrassed, and cowed. sigh. 

moo.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I really don't get this...   Anyone else offended? I don't know if this person thinks they are being funny or cute buuuuut.... it is not a post like anyone I have ever seen on here... someone please explain this to me... how can anyone think this is CUTE?


I guess you didn't get it, but that's ok, it wasn't meant to be cute. Taken alone it's out of context. It was posted because of other posts I made, but it turns out I was wrong about those posts, anyway, so just ignore the fat post.

I'm the stinker around here. If that post upset you, you may want to put me on ignore, then you won't have to see my poo when I get pissy. Before you actually put me on ignore let me say that other than my poo, I hope you enjoy it here  (I really do).


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heeeyyyy!! I just read Miss Cat's posts here and I was quite impressed. I do, however, feel that she may have hurt my editor/fan/critic, Miss Sandy Bandypants' feelings. If only the Golden Rule were made of lead, we could all afford it to buy it.... er, own it... er, use it. And furthermore, I've been looking for the person that slipped cayenne intoo my tee! Great day in the morning! These posteses made my head spin. Where is Susan in VA when I need her?


i r not smart enough to kno if ur nice like Susan in VA, or if yer makin' fun of moi.  
Either way, there's something I like about your post.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Margaret » said:


> My pet peeve is people who are habitually late - especially when I am the one waiting for them.


*ahem* We were expecting you to post at 3pm.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

SerenityFL said:


> I've got a lot of pet peeves; too numerous to mention here. So, all I will say is, dang, wish I would have thought of using the handle, "SandyBandyPants". Say it out loud, it's funny!


Serenity? From the Amazon boards? Hiya!! omg here.


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, tis I.

Had to get away from that place...it was getting pretty vicious.  People were arguing over the slightest thing and I get that enough at work.

Spent most of my time lurking on this board until about...a month ago, maybe?  I may or may not post much in the future, haven't decided.  Depends if anyone actually talks to me here.    (I added that smilie although it doesn't quite convey my emotion right now...I just like his big, white teeth.  They crack me up.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cat said:


> I guess you didn't get it, but that's ok, it wasn't meant to be cute. Taken alone it's out of context. It was posted because of other posts I made, but it turns out I was wrong about those posts, anyway, so just ignore the fat post.
> 
> I'm the stinker around here. If that post upset you, you may want to put me on ignore, then you won't have to see my poo when I get pissy. Before you actually put me on ignore let me say that other than my poo, I hope you enjoy it here  (I really do).


Since this is the PET PEEVE thread I suppose I should say this. My pet peeve is people who see other people having a good time and then coming in to be a "st*nker"... seriously... very uncalled for jokes about people's weight and such... I have never seen such on the KB and for that I am grateful... I do NOT find those jokes humorous at all.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Since this is the PET PEEVE thread I suppose I should say this. My pet peeve is people who see other people having a good time and then coming in to be a "st*nker"... seriously... very uncalled for jokes about people's weight and such... I have never seen such on the KB and for that I am grateful... I do NOT find those jokes humorous at all.


I think she was comparing it to how people's pet peeves are about other people's wrong grammar. She wasn't really serious about the fat joke. *Shrugs* At least that's how I saw it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SerenityFL said:


> Yes, tis I.
> 
> Had to get away from that place...it was getting pretty vicious. People were arguing over the slightest thing and I get that enough at work.
> 
> Spent most of my time lurking on this board until about...a month ago, maybe? I may or may not post much in the future, haven't decided. Depends if anyone actually talks to me here.  (I added that smilie although it doesn't quite convey my emotion right now...I just like his big, white teeth. They crack me up.)


[off_topic]
I think you'll find that the vast majority of the frequent participants here are friendly and generally go out of their way to be helpful. This is, perhaps, in part due to the average age here being significantly higher than the average web forum, plus the admin and moderators will not put up with rude behavior. I suppose that is why I spend more time here than any other web forum (probably too much time  ).
[/off_topic]


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith....  Cat was just posting that non-joke about fat people to show how unfair it is to pick on people for things they can't control.  (And PLEASE don't anyone get sidetracked here about whether or not people can or want to or should want to control their weight.  )  Out of context of course it's offensive, 'cause that was kinda the whole point.

Cat....  yeah, rotten luck about a perfectly good rant   ...  but...  I have a feeling you'll come up with another one or two eventually....    

Brendan....  um...  what was I supposed to do?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith.... Cat was just posting that non-joke about fat people to show how unfair it is to pick on people for things they can't control. (And PLEASE don't anyone get sidetracked here about whether or not people can or want to or should want to control their weight. ) Out of context of course it's offensive, 'cause that was kinda the whole point.
> 
> Cat.... yeah, rotten luck about a perfectly good rant  ... but... I have a feeling you'll come up with another one or two eventually....
> 
> Brendan.... um... what was I supposed to do? Did I miss something?


Hey, Miss Susan! Glad you could make it. I was just thinking of how you usually are able to 'splain things about confusing posts and I was confused by Miss Cat's posts. As you can see, you explained it just like I knew you would. If you can figure mine out, then you can figure anything out.  I thought we had done something wrong and I know that I sometimes say self-deprecating things about being overweight and for good reason. I've always had problems with weight control and it does hurt to hear thin/fit people make fun of people who are not thin/fit. There are many, many reasons in the world why people are overweight and some of them are not simply from overeating. It is also a little known fact that lifting a spoonful of icecream and lifting a shot glass full of whiskey are not unrelated when it comes to uncontrollable urges. Sometimes these things are not simply a matter of choice. The thin/fit world looks at a fat person and thinks they are simply lazy and gluttonous. Maybe some are, but some have problems that need medical attention and some are actually caused by other medical conditions. For instance a person with chronic back problems is not going to be a marathon runner, add a little metaboloic trouble and you have a fat person who eats less than a six year old child and still gains weight! It's not fair, but even less fair is hearing them treated like slobs and without compassion. How many times have I heard the so-called beautiful people comment that a fat person should get off their lazy a**es and excercise? these are hurtful and insensitive remarks that do maore harm than good. If they can say such things and worse, then their beauty is truly only skin deep. Excuse my lengthy post please.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Obviously pet peeves are subjectional.  What I find bothersome, others don't even notice.  
Someone might have a very irritating habit, and it turns out there is a very good explanation for it that I never once considered.  
Just my opinion.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> people who think people who can read can also spell and use propper grammer...


Only *YOU* VW...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Obviously pet peeves are subjectional. What I find bothersome, others don't even notice.
> Someone might have a very irritating habit, and it turns out there is a very good explanation for it that I never once considered.
> Just my opinion.
> deb


Like that twitch I have? Or my annoying habit of suddenly blurting out obscenities?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Like that twitch I have? Or my annoying habit of suddenly blurting out obscenities?


You too?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You too?


We've been through this already, Jeff. It's our intermingled DNA.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That should start some nasty rumors.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Like that twitch I have? Or my annoying habit of suddenly blurting out obscenities?


Aren't those normal?   Twitch, twitch, blurt, blurt #@$%#@**&@


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Like that twitch I have? Or my annoying habit of suddenly blurting out obscenities?


I'm still laughing. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> it does hurt to hear thin/fit people make fun of people who are not thin/fit. There are many, many reasons in the world why people are overweight and some of them are not simply from overeating.
> [...]
> The thin/fit world looks at a fat person and thinks they are simply lazy and gluttonous. Maybe some are, but some have problems that need medical attention and some are actually caused by other medical conditions. For instance a person with chronic back problems is not going to be a marathon runner, add a little metaboloic trouble and you have a fat person who eats less than a six year old child and still gains weight! It's not fair, but even less fair is hearing them treated like slobs and without compassion. How many times have I heard the so-called beautiful people comment that a fat person should get off their lazy a**es and excercise? these are hurtful and insensitive remarks that do maore harm than good. If they can say such things and worse, then their beauty is truly only skin deep. Excuse my lengthy post please.


I have compassion for a person who is heavy and either intentionally chooses to be so or cannot change it for medical or other physical reasons.

I have far less compassion for a person who is overweight but healthy (i.e. who would be capable of changing the weight), _complains_ for decades about the weight, and never does anything about it.

Seems to me that a lot of folks who say hurtful things don't realize that the first two categories even exist -- many, many people who would choose to be slender if they could be, but have serious medical issues holding them back, and also a number of people who are intentionally and happily fat.

Some years ago I went to lunch with a friend in that latter category. She's about 5'1" and about 300 pounds, and perfectly happy with that. (I do worry about the likely long-term health issues for her, but that is her choice to make.) When we ordered our meals, she asked for a Coke. The teen-aged waiter sort of sneered at her and said "Diet, right?" And I'll never forget how she drew herself up to her full 5'1" and stared him down and just said icily "_Regular_, thank you." It brought home to me what rudeness she and others like her must be subjected to constantly.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

One of my pet peeves is receiving a Diet Coke when I ordered a regular one. 

I am usually not sure whether I was misunderstood or the person just assumed that I would drink diet. Not only do I hate the taste of artificial sweeteners, some of the artificial sweeteners have caused health problems for other family members. I have a similar problem when I order tea and ask for sugar when the container on the table has only pink and yellow packets. I then have to explain that I want "real sugar".   (Yes, I am overweight. Yes, I am working on it. No, I am not going to consume artificial sweetners.)


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

I only have two, at the moment.

(however, I'm a very irresponsible pet peeve owner, I keep losing them. Should I keep them indoors?)

First, "I could care less" <--- GAH!!! It's "I couldn't care less!" Over here in Australia, we get that one right! (but we have some scary usages all our own, don't worry). For some reason this bugs the pants offa me, where any other weirdism just floats by on a cloud of tolerance.

Second, people telling me that the spelling in DEAD(ish) is bad. No, it's Australian!!! Dagnabbit!! *gnashes teeth*

Whew, this thread is bad for the blood pressure...

(OMMMMMMMM)`


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

nomesque said:


> Whew, this thread is bad for the blood pressure...
> 
> (OMMMMMMMM)`


Go visit the bump thread, it helps with the blood pressure thing.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay here are 2 things I have heard and read that drive me up a wall lol *next store* as in, "I'm with my son next store" Excuse me? I think you mean *next door*. Another one is *Why* as in, He said he would fix the car why I wait", don't you mean, *while*? lol


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Pet Peeves!    Oh, Yeah!

#1 Little old people in Big New Cars driving really slow!  They are so afraid of scratching their big, shiny land yacht.  Yes, I am glad they are still active and healthy at 70's, 80's or whatever and hope to be myself, but get a smaller car.  (don't hate me, I really like old people and want to be one myself someday)

#2 People stopping on one side of the grocery store isle to look at the stuff on the other side of the isle!  Blocking the whole isle for the rest of us and the cart is in front of whatever I know I want to buy, while they are looking at stuff they might want or not.  grrrr.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> People who talk and text while in your company: You're out with me; I want your undivided attention. My sister does it all the time. We'll go for a bite and she spends half the time texting...I want to smack her...lol. I also despise loud cell phone use in public...it's just rude.


Ditto. My best friend comes over for one of our reading nights where we gather around the fire and pull out our favorite books and spend some time visiting. I love these events as we don't get together that often. Anyway, the last couple of years she has started pulling out her cell phone and typing messages. And yes, it makes me want to smack some sense into her! I tried to ban cell phones from the evening but at some point it inevitably sneaks out of the bag and she starts typing. She knows it drives me batty and that it is rude but she can't seem to help herself. I need one of those electronic scramblers


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a recently developed pet peeve (or recently discovered, don't know which):  people who baby talk.  I have a 1 yr old and I try not to baby talk to her.  By baby talk, I mean:  didy (diaper) binky (pacifier) baba (bottle) etc.  I never liked it, but it wasn't such a bad thing until I had constant contact w/ my 3 yr old nephew (thru marriage).  His parents baby talked him (and 13 yr old sis) to the point that when he would say something in "baby talk" they would translate.  I'm not sure how bad his parents were, but I refused to let my niece do that to him.  They eventually got him into a preschool, so he's actually talking instead of the baby talk.  I also have developed a distaste for it after DD was born.  I actually correct people who ask if DD needs her binky or baba.  I just don't think baby talk is good for the child.  If you wanna talk in a higher pitch or sing song voice, that's fine, just don't baby talk my baby


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I did not use baby talk with our daughter and we do not use it with other babies either. (However we did call her pacifier a Binky as that was the brand she preferred. ) After she started talking, people were often surprised at how well she talked and the extent of her vocabulary for her age.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My pet peeve is people with pet peeves.

Uh...wait a sec....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> My pet peeve is people with pet peeves.
> 
> Uh...wait a sec....


----------

